# HGVC vs. DVC



## lizfox (Dec 12, 2012)

We are planning a DisneyWorld vacation and we were hoping to stay at a DVC timeshare.  However, I just combined my RCI deposits and I now have an area blackout since one of the deposits I combined were in the DisneyWorld area.  Now, I can't see any DVC timeshares in the Orlando area.

Anyway, I'm looking into a good alternative to DVC and I'm leaning toward HGVC on International Drive.  We have a son who will be six when we go on this vacation so we want to make sure it's a great resort for kids.

Does this sound like the next best option to DVC or are there any better options out there that I'm missing?

Thanks for your help!
Liz Fox


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2012)

Any HGVC or the Wyndham Bonnet Creek would be among my top RCI recommendations.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 12, 2012)

There are many fine resorts in the Disney area, but as a HGVC member...
I'm biased. IMHO, HGVC is a high-quality, class-act.

Our home-resort is Seaworld. Both it and I-Drive have activities lists for kids.
I-Drive also has a back-entrance to an Outlet Mall across a pond.
.


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 13, 2012)

You cannot beat the location of Wyndham Bonnet Creek.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 13, 2012)

I would add BG Fountains and the Vistana resort as good alternates as well.


----------



## Janann (Dec 13, 2012)

HGVC has their activity calendars posted on their "Hilton Grand Vacations" Facebook page.  I think the HGVCs have playgrounds and shallow pools.

I took my daughter to Vistana years ago when she was 7.  One of my favorite memories was coming "home" after a day at the parks, getting a quick snack for us, and getting a slice of bread to take to the creek/pond so that we could feed the ducks and fish.  The creek was on the grounds and a 5 minute walk from the condo.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 13, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> You cannot beat the location of Wyndham Bonnet Creek.



The location is great. The resort SUCKS.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 13, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> You cannot beat the location of Wyndham Bonnet Creek.



The location is great. The resort SUCKS.  I'd take any of the HGVC resorts over this dump any day of the week.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> The location is great. The resort SUCKS.



Don't be shy. Tell us what you really think.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 16, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> The location is great. The resort SUCKS.



So do tell what happened to make you feel this way.

I'd say that a regular room might suck but the Presidential units are awesome.
Of course that is just the units themselves.  Did you get a bad unit?  
I think the regular rooms are getting heavy use.  
I don't understand how you think the whole resort sucks.  
True it's a bunch of high rises and if that's not your cup of tea then I can understand.  
But sucks?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonnett Creek is probably the absolute WORST resort we ever stayed at.  First, the check-in process is horrible.  If you get there early, they will not deal with you.  They make you wait until 4:00 and then wait in line.  I never have this problem at Vistana or HGVC. After waiting in line, we were told our room was not ready, but they would call us on our cell phone as soon as it was.  Finally, around 6:00, we checked back in at the desk.  They found a room for us, but had no explanation as to why we were not notified.  The room we were put in looks like it was the room they took things from when others complained about missing items.  No hair dryer, no clock radio in the bedroom, missing kitchen items, etc.  The resort has rooms on both sides of the corridor, which means 50% get a lake or pool view, and the other 50% get a nice parking lot view.  This is not typical of the resorts I stay in.  The hall is noisy, and makes me feel like I am in a hotel.  The room does not have Wifi - you have to sit at the kitchen counter to use your laptop.  The air conditioner is in the wall between the master bedroom and the living room, right next to the TV.  When the compressor comes on, you have to turn up the TV volume.  When it stops, you have to turn the volume back down again or it is too loud.  The parking is horrible, so bad they had to build a garage to fit all the cars.  What a mess. had the horrible check-in on two occasions.  I told a Wyndham owner about this, and he said he got the same royal treatment.  I know it's just my opinion, but I think Bonnett Creek SUCKS, especially compared to the Vistana and HGVC resorts.  I will never stay there again.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think HGVC Sea World would be better than I Drive for a 6 year old.  Both are very nice and full of activities.  FWIW, HGVC Sea World does have a shuttle with other resorts that will take you to Busch Gardens for the day.  My wife likes the location of I Drive, so she can go shopping while I'm at the pool with the kids.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 1, 2013)

We own at HGVC Sea World.  That makes me biased.  However, it really is a great resort.  Staying at HGVC Sea World will now qualify you for certain discounts at Sea World as well.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> Bonnett Creek is probably the absolute WORST resort we ever stayed at.  First, the check-in process is horrible.  If you get there early, they will not deal with you.  They make you wait until 4:00 and then wait in line.  I never have this problem at Vistana or HGVC. After waiting in line, we were told our room was not ready, but they would call us on our cell phone as soon as it was.  Finally, around 6:00, we checked back in at the desk.  They found a room for us, but had no explanation as to why we were not notified.  The room we were put in looks like it was the room they took things from when others complained about missing items.  No hair dryer, no clock radio in the bedroom, missing kitchen items, etc.  The resort has rooms on both sides of the corridor, which means 50% get a lake or pool view, and the other 50% get a nice parking lot view.  This is not typical of the resorts I stay in.  The hall is noisy, and makes me feel like I am in a hotel.  The room does not have Wifi - you have to sit at the kitchen counter to use your laptop.  The air conditioner is in the wall between the master bedroom and the living room, right next to the TV.  When the compressor comes on, you have to turn up the TV volume.  When it stops, you have to turn the volume back down again or it is too loud.  The parking is horrible, so bad they had to build a garage to fit all the cars.  What a mess. had the horrible check-in on two occasions.  I told a Wyndham owner about this, and he said he got the same royal treatment.  I know it's just my opinion, but I think Bonnett Creek SUCKS, especially compared to the Vistana and HGVC resorts.  I will never stay there again.



You had a bad experience.   It is not even close to the average experience.  I have stayed at Bonnet Creek a dozen times and never had a problem with check in or with the units.  They are very nice.

I have stayed at both Sheraton Vistana in many sections and at Club Regency on Marco Island.  Bonnet Creek is a crystal palace compared to those resorts.  Many of the Sheraton Vistana sections truly suck.  Many units at Club Regency truly suck.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 2, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> You had a bad experience.   It is not even close to the average experience.  I have stayed at Bonnet Creek a dozen times and never had a problem with check in or with the units.  They are very nice.
> 
> I have stayed at both Sheraton Vistana in many sections and at Club Regency on Marco Island.  Bonnet Creek is a crystal palace compared to those resorts.  Many of the Sheraton Vistana sections truly suck.  Many units at Club Regency truly suck.



No, I stayed there more than once, and was treated poorly each time.  I guess Bonnett Creek is OK if you get there after 4:00 to check in.  I've even heard owners complain about how they're treated, and the resort reviews are loaded with complaints about the check-in process.  As bad as it is to just check in and get your room key, they then make you stand in ANOTHER line to get your parking pass, where they insist you sign up for a sales presentation.  NO THANKS! As a contrast, I show up at Vistana at 2PM and they give me a key to a room. Same thing at HGVC.  The only other resort I've even been to that didn't let me in early was Harborside at Atlantis, but at least they weren't ignorant like Bonnett Creek.  You're entitled to your opinion, and so am I.  Bonnett Creek SUCKS, and I will never stay there again.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> No, I stayed there more than once, and was treated poorly each time.  I guess Bonnett Creek is OK if you get there after 4:00 to check in.  I've even heard owners complain about how they're treated, and the resort reviews are loaded with complaints about the check-in process.  As bad as it is to just check in and get your room key, they then make you stand in ANOTHER line to get your parking pass, where they insist you sign up for a sales presentation.  NO THANKS! As a contrast, I show up at Vistana at 2PM and they give me a key to a room. Same thing at HGVC.  The only other resort I've even been to that didn't let me in early was Harborside at Atlantis, but at least they weren't ignorant like Bonnett Creek.  You're entitled to your opinion, and so am I.  Bonnett Creek SUCKS, and I will never stay there again.



The check in time at most resorts is 4 pm.  You are tweaked out because they wouldn't let you in early?  You are unreasonable.   

Vistana has sections that truly suck.  Club Regency is a dive resort.  Most people reading this thread will just blow off your review because you discredited it yourself.

Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.  The purpose of that is to invite you to a sales presentation.   If you don't like the parking pass idea, you should stay away from most timeshares.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> ....
> Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.  The purpose of that is to invite you to a sales presentation.   If you don't like the parking pass idea, you should stay away from most timeshares.



Or don't drive a car to the timeshare resort. I am sitting in a wonderful Wyndham unit right now -- hangtag girls lost out as I walked by saying "no car".


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.



Not at HGVC. HGVC sales division may be like every other, but
at check-in, you're treated as a guest should be, not a mark.
You're invited to the sales desk for a "gift," but its not necessary.


----------



## rrsafety (Jan 3, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.  The purpose of that is to invite you to a sales presentation.   If you don't like the parking pass idea, you should stay away from most timeshares.



What if you refuse the presentation? Do you still get the parking pass?


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 3, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.  The purpose of that is to invite you to a sales presentation.   If you don't like the parking pass idea, you should stay away from most timeshares.



Not at the timeshares I've stayed at.  I never heard of this, until this past summer.

My daughter and I stayed at a Wyndham timeshare this past summer.  We got our room key, map of the resort and then they told us to move to the next desk to get the parking pass.  I wondered at the time, why don't you just give it to me with the key?  Why is it a separate step?

The woman at the parking pass station asked us a few questions, like:  is my husband coming later?  Do we have any plans?  I thought she was just being polite!  I told her no, it's just me and the daughter, and we got our pass.  It was weird, I thought at the time.  I had never experienced it.

It was only after reading here, that I realized she was going to try to sign us up for a tour.  When she realized my husband wasn't coming, she gave up.


----------



## rrsafety (Jan 3, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> Not at the timeshares I've stayed at.  I never heard of this, until this past summer.
> 
> My daughter and I stayed at a Wyndham timeshare this past summer.  We got our room key, map of the resort and then they told us to move to the next desk to get the parking pass.  I wondered at the time, why don't you just give it to me with the key?  Why is it a separate step?
> 
> ...



I was at a BlueGreen in the White Mountains NH and they did the same thing for the first time this summer. They told me to go "over there to get my parking pass". I just took my room key and went to the elevator. Screw that.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> The check in time at most resorts is 4 pm.  You are tweaked out because they wouldn't let you in early?  You are unreasonable.
> 
> 
> Standing in a line to get a parking pass is the standard in the industry.  The purpose of that is to invite you to a sales presentation.   If you don't like the parking pass idea, you should stay away from most timeshares.



If you arrive late the parking pass people have gone home and the front desk will give you a parking pass without any pressure to do a "tour".

And I must be in the minority but I was given the keys to my unit when using my Wyn points at 12 noon.  I was shocked because I had just checked out of Kidani and never imagined that our room would be ready but it was.  Maybe it's different for exchangers but when using points I was pleasantly surprised to find that we were let in early and we had two rooms. 



rrsafety said:


> What if you refuse the presentation? Do you still get the parking pass?



Of course you do because you will need it for the front gate at BC.


----------



## poleary2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> Bonnett Creek is probably the absolute WORST resort we ever stayed at.  First, the check-in process is horrible.  If you get there early, they will not deal with you.  They make you wait until 4:00 and then wait in line.  I never have this problem at Vistana or HGVC. After waiting in line, we were told our room was not ready, but they would call us on our cell phone as soon as it was.  Finally, around 6:00, we checked back in at the desk.  They found a room for us, but had no explanation as to why we were not notified.  The room we were put in looks like it was the room they took things from when others complained about missing items.  No hair dryer, no clock radio in the bedroom, missing kitchen items, etc.  The resort has rooms on both sides of the corridor, which means 50% get a lake or pool view, and the other 50% get a nice parking lot view.  This is not typical of the resorts I stay in.  The hall is noisy, and makes me feel like I am in a hotel.  The room does not have Wifi - you have to sit at the kitchen counter to use your laptop.  The air conditioner is in the wall between the master bedroom and the living room, right next to the TV.  When the compressor comes on, you have to turn up the TV volume.  When it stops, you have to turn the volume back down again or it is too loud.  The parking is horrible, so bad they had to build a garage to fit all the cars.  What a mess. had the horrible check-in on two occasions.  I told a Wyndham owner about this, and he said he got the same royal treatment.  I know it's just my opinion, but I think Bonnett Creek SUCKS, especially compared to the Vistana and HGVC resorts.  I will never stay there again.



I'm an owner at SeaWorld.  My family and I got there early, around 2:30 PM.  We were hoping to check into our 3 BR early, but the room was not ready.  We weren't able to check in until 6 PM.  It would have really sucked if we let it bring us down.  Instead, we took a walk out to the lake, used the playground and let the kids run around in the baby pool for a bit with their clothes on.  It wasn't ideal, but I'd also be the first person to complain if my room wasn't up to standards in terms of cleanliness...so, we tried to make the best of it.  And, after sweet talking the front desk, she sent a welcome basket up to our room (microwave popcorn, coffee, etc.).  It wasn't extravagant, but a nice gesture nonetheless.  Plus, she always helped me super quick any other time I was near the front desk.  

The check-in thing, can happen anywhere.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 7, 2013)

We've stayed at Bonnet Creek once and were treated very well.  We had a 3BD deluxe and it was in nice condition, had fast wifi, and granite counter tops.  The sales folks were persistent but not rude.   I called a couple of weeks in advance with a room request and it was honored.    We are regular resale points owners

Great resort - liiterally five minutes from Epcot.  We will stay there again.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that many of the bad reviews and poor impressions that people have of Bonnet Creek come from encounters with the Sales Department.  IMO the resort itself and the Wyndham employees who manage the resort are high quality.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 7, 2013)

poleary2000 said:


> The check-in thing, can happen anywhere.



I've been staying in this general area for 30 years.  Many times in Vistana and HGVC resorts.  I have always been offered a room even when I arrived a little early.  I am usually offered my choice of rooms in several buildings.  I stayed at Bonnett Creek twice.  Both times I was told not to get in line until 4:00, and even then had to sit in the lobby waiting for a room.  Sure, it can happen anywhere, but it ALWAYS happens at Bonnett Creek.  I will never stay at that place again.  I really don't care if it is closer to EPCOT than Vistana or HGVC.  If I have to get in my car anyway, I might as well drive a few extra minutes and stay somewhere else.  There are many other reasons I don't like Bonnett Creek, which I mentioned.  You do what you want - if I were travelling with little kids, I'd stay at HGVC Sea World.  The pools and the playground area are outstanding, even if there is no lazy river!


----------

